# My fantastic 4



## Sky14

These are my 4 babys. 

This is Una my "wild" girl. I named her Una becuase she's the "one" ratsy I've owned of her color.  








This is my lovey girl Eskyda. She will give me kisses as if the world were to end if she didn't. :wink: 








This is my Nezume. Nezume is the Japanise word for rat. Nezume is the jumper of the 4. I think she lives to jump!! :lol: 








And last but deffinitaly not least is Velvet my dumbo. I named her Velvet becuase she has the softest/silky'st fur out of all 4 of my babys. And she's the digger of my 4 babys. I swear if I took her to the beach or anywere she could do alot of digging she'd dig till she died!!









And if anyone can tell me what the name for the color patterns on Una and Nezume are that be great.


----------



## Forensic

Beautiful babies! 

Una looks like an agouti. If her belly is white she's a berk. If it's a sort of silvery gray, she's a self.

Nezume... black blazed hoodie?


----------



## kerkam

aww lovely looking ratties


----------



## Inesita

Aw, they're so pretty!


----------



## Sky14

Forensic said:


> Una looks like an agouti. If her belly is white she's a berk. If it's a sort of silvery gray, she's a self.


Una actually has silver/gray AND a spot of white! She also has little white socks on her forepaws and white back feet. 


Forensic said:


> Nezume... black blazed hoodie?


 You tell me. :wink:


----------



## Forensic

Sky14 said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Una looks like an agouti. If her belly is white she's a berk. If it's a sort of silvery gray, she's a self.
> 
> 
> 
> Una actually has silver/gray AND a spot of white! She also has little white socks on her forepaws and white back feet.
Click to expand...

Um.... Gosh, 'gouti with Irish markings? :lol:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nezume... black blazed hoodie?
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me. :wink:
Click to expand...

 Nahhhhh I just make stuff up that sounds good.


----------



## hwt2752002

They look so cute!


----------



## Sky14

Forensic said:


> Sky14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Una looks like an agouti. If her belly is white she's a berk. If it's a sort of silvery gray, she's a self.
> 
> 
> 
> Una actually has silver/gray AND a spot of white! She also has little white socks on her forepaws and white back feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um.... Gosh, 'gouti with Irish markings? :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey no making fun of the Irish!! I'm a part Irish.  



Forensic said:


> Nahhhhh I just make stuff up that sounds good.


That's what I do for ratsy names! Eskyda for example. I combined escape+hide and added a Y so it would be pronounced right. :wink:


----------



## Sky14

To further explain the above....

She got lose in my moms car the day I got her and insisted on hiding for 1 hour+ so I came up with the above name.


----------



## Forensic

Sky14 said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um.... Gosh, 'gouti with Irish markings? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no making fun of the Irish!! I'm a part Irish.
Click to expand...

I would never make fun of the Irish, since I'm 1/4 Irish. :lol:

Irish Markings is like a mini-berk. Where's my link... 

Oh! Here it is: http://www.afrma.org/ratmkd.htm#engirsh Those are the perfect 'show' markings, of course.


----------



## Nazarath

*I love them all!!! I'm starting to get a STONG fancy for dumbos, I've never ownd one before ratticus and now when ever I see one it takes everything I have not to buy him/her LOL.*


----------



## Sky14

Your to good Forensic! 

You know.... I instinctivly called the capped ratsys Cappys!! Without knowing the name! 

I think Nezume might be an type of Berkshire.... :? But Una?


----------



## Forensic

Sky14 said:


> Your to good Forensic!
> 
> You know.... I instinctivly called the capped ratsys Cappys!! Without knowing the name!
> 
> I think Nezume might be an type of Berkshire.... :? But Una?


Berkshire markings are usually mostly confined to the belly, so I think Nezume is a hooded, personally. 

Is Una's tail all one color? My Irish marked boy, berks and hoodies all have white tips on their tails.


----------



## Sky14

Her tails almost all brown..ish exept the last cenimeter... it's tip'd white... but that's only like this "' much... I think....


----------



## Sky14

Oh and the spot on her underside isn't a spot-spot it's a little streached out. So it's a kinda a line.


----------



## Forensic

"Zipper Berk" :lol:

Whatever it is it's somewhere between an Irish and Berk.


----------



## Sky14

"Zipper Berk" sounds like an energy drink..... 

"If your feeling slow or tired try Zipper Berk!! You can drink it on the go! You can drink it to and fro! Zipper Berk!! It'll put Zip in you step!" LOL!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Forensic

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sky14

You like that? I got more!! :lol:

But really what color do you think Una is? A REAL color please! lol


----------



## Forensic

Agouti.


----------



## twitch

then a mismarked irish. or a mismarked berk. i think either would apply for una


----------



## Sky14

I think I'll stick to Agouti.  But If I ever find myself talking to a real ratsy expy (expert) I think I'd go with mismarked Irish. 

I think I'll personaly call her a mismarked Irish Agouti. :wink:


----------



## Forensic

Sky14 said:


> I think I'll personaly call her a mismarked Irish Agouti. :wink:


That's what she is. 

Agouti is the coloration (the ticked fur makes it agouti) and Mismarked Irish is the marking.

So your Una is a mismarked Irish agouti, and my Guinness is a mismarked irish black.


----------



## d00mg1rl

you Eskyda looks like my CC
and Una is like my Pepper
their cute


----------



## Sky14

Forensic said:


> Agouti is the coloration (the ticked fur makes it agouti) and Mismarked Irish is the marking.


Ticked fur?


----------



## twitch

how one strand of hair has a few different colors in it. or there's small hairs all over of a different color. this is called ticking.


----------



## Sky14

Ooohhh! Ok.


----------

